# feeding plecos...



## TNprogrammer (Jul 28, 2008)

I have a bn pleco in my 40g with 7 other cichlids. I bought him about two months ago because I was starting to get a lot of algae buildup. He did a great job of cleaning up the tank. now I'm concerned that the tank may be too clean and he may not have enough to eat. What's a good way to supplement his diet?


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

algae wafers


----------



## TNprogrammer (Jul 28, 2008)

yeah, I've seen those. I'm concerned that the cat I have in there would eat them before the pleco can get to them. I will, however, be moving the cat to the new 55g within the month, so it shouldn't be a long term issue.


----------



## leopartner123 (Jun 29, 2009)

I have a brand new tank and do like a 20% water change every other day. Been feeding him algae wafers once a week and he lovin it.


----------



## rarefaction (Aug 6, 2009)

I've only had a pleco for a few months, but mine loves cucumbers


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

get a veggie and feed him cucumbers and zucchini, or drop wafers in after the lights have been out. if you still have trouble getting to food to him without being eaten by someone else, get a long piece of pvc pipe and use it as a tunnel to drop the wafer right in front of him.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Just feed a little more than your fish will eat, he'll get the regular food.


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

DJRansome said:


> Just feed a little more than your fish will eat, he'll get the regular food.


ya, i do that as well, just not every feeding...


----------



## allierw (Apr 20, 2006)

If your tank is heavily rocked, some bits of food will reach the pleco. I have a BN that I rarely see in my 75g Mbuna, but he is there and he manages to survive! My Mbuna will eat cucumbers and even algae wafers, so if I put those in there, I do it for the fish rather than the BN.


----------



## oscars4me (Feb 22, 2009)

Really not a good thing to rely on left over food to feed your pleco. Most of them relish all kinds of veggies. Here's a list of things you can feed your bn.

*Natural Foods*

Bogwood or Driftwood (required in some plecs diets)[/*]
Fresh Shrimp[/*]
Cod[/*]
Salmon[/*]
*Prepared Foods*

Algae Wafers[/*]
Shrimp Pellets[/*]
Blood Worms[/*]
Sturgeon Pellets[/*]
*Veggies*

Zucchini/Courgette[/*]
Cucumber[/*]
Peas (deshelled)[/*]
Sweet Potato[/*]
Green Beans[/*]
Melon/Melon rind[/*]
Asparagus[/*]
squash[/*]
Bell pepper (nothing spicy/hot)[/*]
Cauliflower[/*]
Carrot[/*]
Lettuce (Romaine not Iceburg)[/*]
Mushroom[/*]
Potato[/*]
Pumpkin[/*]
Spinach[/*]


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

the aglea wafers are pretty hard i doubt your cat will eat it all if so just add another besides your other fish will nibble on them as well. just be sure to take out any remaining wafers if they are not being eaten


----------



## aFinFan (Jul 29, 2009)

Oscars4me put togethor a really good list , the salmon and cod *** never tried but makes sense =D> Mine all have their own driftwood peice and I feed them bloodworms ,algae tabs, cucumber and zucchini,my EBJD's love those algae tabs too so I have to sneak them past em.Proud owner of L018,2xL191,L007,L128,LDA31andL260


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

My BN plecos just come out and eat the sinking pellets with the rest of the fish.


----------

